# Pipe symbol not working



## ajlawrence (Jul 26, 2015)

I am new to FreeBSD. I have FreeBSD 10.1 installed as a guest OS on a Linux host using virtual box.
After installing I noticed that the | symbol does not work in the terminal on FreeBSD and all attempts to produce it result in the broken pipe *¦.* Why is this happening? Am I missing something obvious?


----------



## kpa (Jul 26, 2015)

The broken pipe is the same character as the solid pipe symbol in ASCII and other 8-bit encodings but two different characters in Unicode . What you're seeing is that the  font you're using has the pipe character (ASCII code 124) displayed as the broken pipe.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 26, 2015)

How are you typing that character?  What language is the system and keyboard layout using?


----------



## ajlawrence (Jul 26, 2015)

wblock@ said:


> How are you typing that character?  What language is the system and keyboard layout using?


kpa was right. It seems that the font is displaying the ASCII 124 character as a broken pipe.


----------

